# Dam seaweed



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a little luck wading but the seaweed is a booger bear. Ideas on good places to wade in the bay this weekend other than SLP or 8 mile?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

We went to 8 mile after trying to,fish the surf this morning. Only caught one dink trout. There was a guy that had a couple of reds and I saw one keeper flounder caught. Good luck.


----------

